# Silver Winged Piranha



## osoriopits (Sep 22, 2009)

I know this dog is a Razor's Edge dog but does anyone have any pics of her and her mother, Razor's Edge Smooth As Alexis?

Thank:woof::woof:


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't find any.


----------



## osoriopits (Sep 22, 2009)

Good lookin' I can't find anything either.

Danny


----------

